# How is 4'33" Sacred?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

_







Originally Posted by *SiegendesLicht* 
How exactly is this music sacred...

_

I consider *4'33" sacred because of what it is, and also I know about John Cage as a man. I read the biography, and I've heard a lot of his music. Someguy met him in person; perhaps you should ask him.









Originally Posted by SiegendesLicht 
...and why do you oppose it to "Western" music? Was John Cage not a Westerner?



Cage was a Buddhist, and I see his ideas about music as being more Eastern than Western, because I think I understand what he was doing.









Originally Posted by SiegendesLicht 
...Personally, I make fun of it because it is nothing but a musical joke. Or rather it is the musical equivalent of internet trolling, designed to stir up controversy and thus to make the composer famous.



No, I think John Cage was very serious about his music and art. Not the kind of "Squinch up your eybrows/John Houseman" serious, but not a jokester. He did have a sense of humor, though. Humor can be used in a serious way, I think. And no, I don't think I'm a troll, as you seem to be implying.
*


----------

